# Ramsgate to Ostend



## 100569 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all

Just booked our ferry crossing for this years summer tour to Bavaria/Austrian Tirol/Wherever else takes our fancy.
Got a good price from Transeuropa ferries (€150 return MH + 4pax) from Ramsgate to Ostend and was wondering if anyone knew of any good cheap hypermarkets around the Ostend ferry terminal?

Thanks in advance
Mary and Stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hypermarkets*

Hi

I hope you enjoy your corssing with TransEuropa. They are good value, not over crownded and they are the sole operator at the ports - so no chaos and queues!

Hypermarkets - the nearest one in France is at Dunkerque - so about a 30 minute drive. I am not aware of any in Ostend.

What route are you taking to Austria? From Ostend, if you head for Brussels and then Luxembourg, you can buy cheap cigs and tobacco in Ostend. Entering France again at Thionville, there are various hypermarkets. Of course, you may not be planning to go that way!

Russell


----------



## 100569 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hiya,
Thanks for getting back to us. Cheap cigs sure are a must have so might have to detour towards Dunkirk. Although, having said that, the last time we drove from Germany to Calais we could have bought cigs at service stations in Belgium as they were cheaper than they were selling them in Calais. 

Not sure of the exact route we are taking yet but heading towards Baden Baden to the Europa Park for starters. 

Thanks again for your info on Transeuropa.....we have never used them before and had never heard of them till we booked (cheap price was the attraction). We will post again when we have a better agenda. 

BTW if we find anywhere in Ostend we shall post it here.

Cheers

Stewart and Mary.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cheap cigs*

Hi

If it is cigs you are after, you should get them in Belgium. There are various shops close to the French border in towns such as Adinkerke. Also, there is often a van in the coach parl at Brugges.

Russell


----------

